
Loveland's founder is running for Treasurer of Detroit - rmason
http://greatamericanpixel.tumblr.com/post/131105538310/treasurerapplication
======
rmason
It's actually treasurer for Wayne County which includes the city of Detroit.
For some reason I couldn't edit the headline.

------
cookrn
Loveland is the successor to
[http://whydontweownthis.com](http://whydontweownthis.com) which was one of
the original interactive maps of urban blight by parcel in Detroit. It seems
that they offer similar information and mapping nationwide now.

